# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  راهنمایی در مورد اجرای یک پروژه پایتون (فوری و مهم)

## mchmoji

سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان عزیز؛ دوستان مهربان نیاز شدید به راهنمایی شما دارم در مرود اجرا یک پروژه! 


دوستان این لینک در مورد سیستم توصیه گر (کاری با متن و ترجمه و ... ندارم :ناراحت: ) ( یه پروژه پیشنهاد پیشنهاد فیلم) هست، *انتهاش کد های این پروژه رو هم قرار داده توی این لینک* . حالا من میخوام* این کدها رو اجرا بگیرم* و کد های یکی از بخش های این پروژه رو برای استاد تشریح کنم! 

 من واقعا هیچ چیزی از پایتون بلد نبودم، توی این هفته کلی دستورات رو توی CMD زدم و در آخر نتونستم این پروژه رو اجرا کنم!

این هارو هم نصب کردم ولی باز هم بلد نیستم که اجرا بگیرم! Anaconda3-5.2.0-Windows-x86_64    -    eclipse-inst-win64



اگر که کمکی از دستتون بر میاد ( اول اجرای پروژه و بعد هم اگر اگر اگر وقت داشتید یه مقدار کوچولو توضیح کد های یکدوم از اون چهار بخش کد ها) واقعا ممنونم که راهنمایی کنید! 

خیلی خیلی خیلی مرسی

----------


## mchmoji

up

پیام جهت بالا آمدم پست! سپاس‌گزارم

----------


## mchmoji

هزینه هم پرداخت میکنم! خواهشا یکی پیدا بشه کمک کنه!

----------


## mchmoji

آپ
آپ
آپ
آپ
..................................................  ....

----------

